#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  seismic data processing source code exchange

## shajia3

I have some source code with fortran language. Just computer module no interactive framework . some module simulate some function in CGG FOCUS STRATA SRME MARVEL etc.


please email: shajia3@163.comSee More: seismic data processing source code exchange

----------


## geophysicien1

Hi my friend ;

Can you please send me the source code with fortran I need them urgently

my email: geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

Thank you in advance

----------

